# Carbon vs. Alloy Stems and Seatposts



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I am building up a bike and looking at different stems and seatposts. My present bike has both a carbon seatpost and a carbon stem, both by ControlTech. I have had no issues with either. Are the carbon stems and seatposts better than the ones made of aluminium or scandium?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

yes because they EXPLODE!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

123prs said:


> Are the carbon stems and seatposts better than the ones made of aluminium or scandium?




define "better"


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

CleavesF said:


> yes because they EXPLODE!


I am envisioning a terrorist with a bunch of stems strapped to his chest.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I really do not believe carbon is any better in this dept--- but I am a bit all over the map. I have an all carbon bike and two steel road bikes with AL stems, posts, bars. Carbon looks cool, and is a bit lighter, but functionally there is no real difference. The real issue to consider with the seatpost is how easy the clamp is to adjust..


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*favorites...*

Carbon makes little sense for a stem, unless you MUST have the carbon look. Most carbon stems are no lighter and many are heavier than the best aluminum models. They usually cost 2-3 times more.

As for post, I've been using carbon for the last 8 years with no problems, but I insist on a model that has a 2-bolt clamp to permit fine angle adjustments. I've had good luck the FSA K-force light, that is available in 0, 25 and 32mm setbacks. The ITM Millenium/Selcof 2-bolt post also work well.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't really think there's anything wrong with carbon other than the price, but I think that Thompson stems & seatposts rock.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I've bounced back and forth between aluminum and carbon stems on my new bike. I have a couple with my stash. Not much difference. I got an aluminum stem to replace the carbon one that came with my bike (it was too long). The aluminum stem is lighter by ten grams, or something like that (which is nothing). I do use a carbon seatpost with my carbon bike, and it's a one bolt, I can get it dialed in where I want it. I have an aluminum seatpost on my old steel bike. Carbon has a nice look. I like to look down and see that zoot carbon stem, but the aluminum one works very well. Some of the prices for the carbon stems and seatposts are outrageous, when an aluminum one will work just as well.

If you want a nice looking aluminum stem or seatpost, look into a Ritchey WCS 4-Axis wetblack..


----------

